# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  قبولی ازاد با 34هزار منظقه 3

## mostafa1

سلام
اولیش اینه که من منطقه سه هستم و رتبه ام در منطقه سه شد ۳۴۰۰۰و در زیر گروه یک ۳۰۰۰۰و تراز کل هم۶۱۲۸
ایا با این شرایط من در دانشگاه دولتی حالا هر جای کشور باشه با خوابگاه و یا بی خوابگاه ویا ورودی بهمن قبول میشم؟
سوال دومم اینه ک من انتخاب رشته ازاد هم کردم ک ترتیبش اینه :
مشهد /نیشابور/سبزوار/قوچان/کاشمر/گناباد/بیرجند/فردوس/سمنان/شاهرود
هست ایا در یکی از این تنتخاب ها پذیرفته میشم؟

توروخدا جواب بدیننن :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## artim

> سلام
> اولیش اینه که من منطقه سه هستم و رتبه ام در منطقه سه شد ۳۴۰۰۰و در زیر گروه یک ۳۰۰۰۰و تراز کل هم۶۱۲۸
> ایا با این شرایط من در دانشگاه دولتی حالا هر جای کشور باشه با خوابگاه و یا بی خوابگاه ویا ورودی بهمن قبول میشم؟
> سوال دومم اینه ک من انتخاب رشته ازاد هم کردم ک ترتیبش اینه :
> مشهد /نیشابور/سبزوار/قوچان/کاشمر/گناباد/بیرجند/فردوس/سمنان/شاهرود
> هست ایا در یکی از این تنتخاب ها پذیرفته میشم؟
> 
> توروخدا جواب بدیننن



شاید شبانه شهرستانی پذیرفته بشی

----------


## mahsa92

شبانه هم زدي؟
شبانه حسابداري مديريت شيمي زمين شناسي احتمالش هست

----------


## mostafa1

> سلام
> اولیش اینه که من منطقه سه هستم و رتبه ام در منطقه سه شد ۳۴۰۰۰و در زیر گروه یک ۳۰۰۰۰و تراز کل هم۶۱۲۸
> ایا با این شرایط من در دانشگاه دولتی حالا هر جای کشور باشه با خوابگاه و یا بی خوابگاه ویا ورودی بهمن قبول میشم؟
> سوال دومم اینه ک من انتخاب رشته ازاد هم کردم ک ترتیبش اینه :
> مشهد /نیشابور/سبزوار/قوچان/کاشمر/گناباد/بیرجند/فردوس/سمنان/شاهرود
> هست ایا در یکی از این تنتخاب ها پذیرفته میشم؟
> 
> توروخدا جواب بدیننن



اینم بگم ک فقطو فقط رشته پرستاری زدم
150انتخاب سراسری با اون شهراییی ک نوشتم برا ازاد کلا پرستاری

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

آقا چطور میشه کارت اعتباری آزاد خرید؟

----------


## .Mohamad.

سلام

شانس قبولی رتبه کشوری 47 هزار برای دامپزشکی آزاد چقدره ؟
و الان قبول میشه یا تکمیل ظرفیت ؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

آقا یکی بگه چطوری میشه خرید من هرچی رو خرید کارت تو سایت میزنم همون صفحه قبلی میاد

----------


## .Mohamad.

> آقا یکی بگه چطوری میشه خرید من هرچی رو خرید کارت تو سایت میزنم همون صفحه قبلی میاد


برو این آدرس

معاونت سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی

----------


## HAMED19

سلام ...کسی اطلاعی درباره هزینه هر ترمه پرستاری و بهداشت حرفه ای ازاد داره .. ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> سلام
> اولیش اینه که من منطقه سه هستم و رتبه ام در منطقه سه شد ۳۴۰۰۰و در زیر گروه یک ۳۰۰۰۰و تراز کل هم۶۱۲۸
> ایا با این شرایط من در دانشگاه دولتی حالا هر جای کشور باشه با خوابگاه و یا بی خوابگاه ویا ورودی بهمن قبول میشم؟
> سوال دومم اینه ک من انتخاب رشته ازاد هم کردم ک ترتیبش اینه :
> مشهد /نیشابور/سبزوار/قوچان/کاشمر/گناباد/بیرجند/فردوس/سمنان/شاهرود
> هست ایا در یکی از این تنتخاب ها پذیرفته میشم؟
> 
> توروخدا جواب بدیننن


سلام 
براي ازاد اگه بخوام بر اساس پارسال بهت بگم قوچان قبولي...(نيشابور هم امكانش هس ولي نه تضميني!)
اما با توجه به تفاوت هايي كه امسال ايجاد شده،شما از انتخاب دوم تا چهارم شانس داري...(انتخاب به بعديا نميكشه و قبول ميشي!)

----------


## .Mohamad.

> سلام ...کسی اطلاعی درباره هزینه هر ترمه پرستاری و بهداشت حرفه ای ازاد داره .. ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین


كارشناسي پيوسته - پرستاري

 2,509,600  شهریه ثابت
20,000  بیمه
900,000 خدمات آموزشی
3,429,600 جمع کل

بهداشت هم همین حدود هست

----------


## hassan1993

> كارشناسي پيوسته - پرستاري
> 
>  2,509,600  شهریه ثابت
> 20,000  بیمه
> 900,000 خدمات آموزشی
> 3,429,600 جمع کل
> 
> بهداشت هم همین حدود هست


دوست عزیز اشتباه نمی کنید؟!
چون من یه جا خوندم مثلا شهریه ثابتش مثل ما بقی رشته های کارشناسیه،که حدود 800 تومنه.

----------


## جناب خان

پرستاری هر ترمش حدودا _1.5_ در میاد.

----------


## .Mohamad.

من این قیمت رو از فایل پی دی اف دانشگاه آزاد مربوط به سال ۹۳_۹۴ گفتم.

----------


## mostafa1

> سلام 
> براي ازاد اگه بخوام بر اساس پارسال بهت بگم قوچان قبولي...(نيشابور هم امكانش هس ولي نه تضميني!)
> اما با توجه به تفاوت هايي كه امسال ايجاد شده،شما از انتخاب دوم تا چهارم شانس داري...(انتخاب به بعديا نميكشه و قبول ميشي!)



شما از کجا میدونی؟
بر چه اساسی گفتی؟

----------

